# Hat Embroidery Pricing



## Clover Black (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've been doing a little research on getting quotes for embroidered flex-fit hats.

Two logos (front & back) white stitching.

What price should I be looking at? A few places quoted me 5 dollars per logo with 80 as a set up fee (id provide the hats). Another place quoted me as 13 per hat with 60 set up fee per logo (they provide the hats).

Is there a good "cheaper" way of finding an embroiderer? Or is this pretty much the standard?

Thanks for your help, and if you know of a good embroiderer in the Orange County / So Cal area, let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I paid no setup fee and $4 per hat, one position, a front 4" design, I provided the hats. I think I got a sweet deal though! And, I only had them make like 8 hats that time.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

If it is standard fonts and/or designs, we usually do not charge a set up/artwork fee. With us supplying hats, we charge $12 for front only and $14 for front and rear. Hats are primarily Flexfit. Has been working really well. Our rates are right in line with our closest competitors.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Best way is to "shop around". Companies that do strictly/mostly *contract embroidery* will have better prices, but usually require minimum quantities. Generally these companies work on a per 1,000 stitch pricing, so ask when you call. Shops that do general mostly retail embroidery will charge higher prices, as they're basing their price on charge for embroidery, plus profit on item, even though you still supply the item, simply beacuse most retail embroidery shops are in the business of selling the item w/ a markup, and adding embroidery charge. That's how they stay in business.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually, for a flex fit hat, $13 sounds pretty reasonable to me. As for the set-up fee...if they're digitizing a logo, then it really depends on the complexity of the logo. 

I have a $40 minimum digitizing fee, and it goes up depending on stitch count and complexity. 

It's hard to comment on that set-up or digitizing fee without seeing the design.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Faruque, do we really need to dig up threads from 4 years ago to post nothing new other than what your rates are?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

must be a slow day in the sweatshop. maybe i'll go watch some emultion dry later.


----------

